# fuel lines and connections



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

i had mentioned last week that is was the first time in 4-1/2 years my yamaha left me stranded. well i was wrong it was not the motor it was the connection to my fuel tank the o-ring had just wore out and it was letting air in and therefore no suction to bring gas to the motor. so 30bucks in parts and 100bucks in labor and my boat is up and running again. i wish i knew a little more about motors i could of saved a hundred bucks. i have a 50hp 4stroke fuel injection and i recognize a few parts. growing up my dads boat motors looked a lot more simpler to work on.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> growing up my dads boat motors looked a lot more simpler to work on.


You aint kidding! I got a case of bad gas and spent _hours_ trying to get my fuel injected motor started with no luck, it is now in the shop. An old 25 2stroke Mercury is simple to work on, the only electronic part of the motor is the ignition system...

Anyhow, glad you got it back up and running. I know how frustrating that can be.


----------

